# 1st cycle sustanon/tren journal



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

This is my first post . Going in this cycle I'm 6'1. 196lbs,11%bf ..I'm stacking Tren with sustanon 250 first three weeks eod injects sun/Tue/thurs. I'm on week three right now .on week four going to shoot twice weekly Mon /thurs . My sides have been dehydration like crazy .peeing a lot constantly using the rr .diherrea  body hair growth I'm feeling bloated on face and gut.low sex drive I use to have a high sex drive now I can care less .my weight now is 201lbs I'm eating good 6 times a day healthy lots of protein .hunger is starting to increase.. Ne ideas how to reduce bloated feeling?


----------



## colorado (Jan 4, 2011)

There is no way to give you feedback because you have left out too much information.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

What info should I include?


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 4, 2011)

moneyman said:


> This is my first post . Going in this cycle I'm 6'1. 196lbs,11%bf ..I'm stacking Tren with sustanon 250 first three weeks eod injects sun/Tue/thurs. I'm on week three right now .on week four going to shoot twice weekly Mon /thurs . My sides have been dehydration like crazy .peeing a lot constantly using the rr .diherrea body hair growth I'm feeling bloated on face and gut.low sex drive I use to have a high sex drive now I can care less .my eight now is 201lbs I'm eating good 6 times a day healthy lots of protein .hunger is starting to increase.. Ne ideas how to reduce bloated feeling?


 
why inject eod? how many mgs of each weekly? letrozole will help with bloat


----------



## colorado (Jan 4, 2011)

What type of Tren are you using? (Ester wise) 

What doses are you taking of your Test? Tren?

What does your diet consist of?

Where on Earth did you come up with that injection schedule?


----------



## GMO (Jan 4, 2011)

moneyman said:


> This is my first post . Going in this cycle I'm 6'1. 196lbs,11%bf ..I'm stacking Tren with sustanon 250 first three weeks eod injects sun/Tue/thurs. I'm on week three right now .on week four going to shoot twice weekly Mon /thurs . My sides have been dehydration like crazy .peeing a lot constantly using the rr .diherrea  body hair growth I'm feeling bloated on face and gut.low sex drive I use to have a high sex drive now I can care less .my weight now is 201lbs I'm eating good 6 times a day healthy lots of protein .hunger is starting to increase.. Ne ideas how to reduce bloated feeling?



Mgs of Test, Tren?

Tren-A or Tren-E?

Hard to determine much of anything without that info....


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

I plan on doing a 8 or 10 wk cycle ..first tree weeks sus250 eod.and Tren once on sundays .starting week 4 through wk 8 sus 250 and Tren  Mon and thurs


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

tren e


----------



## colorado (Jan 4, 2011)

Based on your response, I would start PCT immediately.

You simply aren't ready for this yet.

I'd be willing to bet that you don't have any plans for PCT.


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 4, 2011)

moneyman said:


> I plan on doing a 8 or 10 wk cycle ..first tree weeks sus250 eod.and Tren once on sundays .starting week 4 through wk 8 sus 250 and Tren Mon and thurs


 

do both in one shot mon and fri all the way through. run test 2 weeks past tren. get ur pct if u dont already.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

My diet consist of oatmeal Brk feast eggs morning snack . P&j sandwich or ham ,turkey sandwich lunch,granola  bar after noon snack ,fish ,chicken,salad or steak dinner. And string cheese for late snack .I drink nothing but water all day with milk here and there


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

pct nolvadex


----------



## moneyman (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry if responses are not as great I'm at work and posting at same time.


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 4, 2011)

moneyman said:


> sorry if responses are not as great I'm at work and posting at same time.


 

concentrate on doing a whole lot of research before ur next shot. don tgo on what u hear. u aint ready for tren right now


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 4, 2011)

Hear that coming......?

That's a train wreck.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 4, 2011)

Proviron helps reduce water retention.  25mg ED to start and see how that goes.


----------



## GMO (Jan 4, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hear that coming......?
> 
> That's a train wreck.



Hell Yeah...I can hear it


----------



## isco6 (Jan 4, 2011)

EVERY OTHER DAY ARE YOU FKN RETARDED OR SOMETHING.
First cycle one substance 8 weeks max.You are gonna grow things you dont want trust me.However you will have the smoothest skin ever


----------



## Crank (Jan 4, 2011)

um.... sust is best eod. so stfu. i agree one compound for first cycle. but if its sust than eod is the way to go. ace and prop will last only 2 days. so once a week or twice a week even will give more sides.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 4, 2011)

Crank said:


> um.... sust is best eod. so stfu. i agree one compound for first cycle. but if its sust than eod is the way to go. ace and prop will last only 2 days. so once a week or twice a week even will give more sides.


 
I've seen Sust used successfully E3D as you can get 72 hours out of the short esters.  Different strokes for different folks.  Some do EOD but I'd do E3D.


----------



## Crank (Jan 4, 2011)

the active life for prop is 2-3 days. ace is less. waiting 72 hours isnt as bad as once a week. but i still prefer to keep shit even keel. eod is my way and i like people, (newbies) to understand active lives, blood levels, and how they affect ur body. 

for a newbie a consistent dose seems more productive...


----------



## isco6 (Jan 4, 2011)

My bad should clarify TREN EVERY OTHER DAY ARE YOU NUTS WITH SUST ON TOP
AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAP


----------



## Crank (Jan 4, 2011)

true that. 600 tren e a week for first cycle is a bit much huh lol.


----------



## isco6 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have heard balls to the wall.But there is a limit.You gotta have dino nutys for that .


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 4, 2011)

moneyman........Tren your first cycle.
You didn't research.
Tren E....

Drop the tren and keep using the Sust.
Tren is one of the 19-nors steroids, it does not go well with nolvadex.
And is not to be fucked with the first go with AAS.

What do you have on hand for AI ?


----------



## Who Dat (Jan 4, 2011)

tren, sust...both bad idea for 1st cycle. please research more, too often people get info from knuckle heads in the gym without knowing shit. no excuse now a days. we have internet now, so use it. really just google what ever the fuck comes to mind. wish i had that for my 1st.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 13, 2011)

Update . Cuts are showing alot more bloated has gone away . Body feels and looks lean with bulky chest .sex drive is back .my weight now is 205 .10% bf.went to doctors yesterday blood level normal .I'm satisfied with results of my cycle so far


----------



## colorado (Jan 13, 2011)

Good news!

What did you do differently?


----------



## moneyman (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't change ne thing ..... I think Tren is over rated but its a good bulk ..


----------



## moneyman (Jan 15, 2011)

Everybody has diff bodies and react to diff drugs diff. So diff strokes 4 diff folks


----------



## isco6 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rock on dude!


----------



## blergs. (Jan 15, 2011)

sloppyj said:


> hear that coming......?
> 
> That's a train wreck.


choo choooooooooooooooooooo


----------

